# Dogtra vs TT Releases



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

While I use TT releases for my wingers and have been fairly happy with them, I understand that many people like Dogtra better. TT sound is weak but controlling 2 wingers per release is a plus. 

I have a friend who is buying their first set. Any recommendations?

Joe


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Although I have several Dogtra ecollars, I switched over to the TT G3 release systems for my wingers after a lot of research. I'm glad I did.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I have the Dogtra releases. Never had any trouble with them. With my buddies TT releases he sometimes has reception trouble. Having to stand on his tiptoes and point at the winger. Not a problem with the Dogtra. Mine are the older models. The downside is the release has to be factory programmed to the transmitters frequency. With TT you can operate any release with a 2 minute in field adjustment. 

Dogtra actually sounds like a duck but I rarely use the sound anyway.

Mark L.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Dogtra's work well so do TT's. The big difference is if you buy another receiver you have to send it in to Dogtra to have the transmitter and receiver programed to comunicate. TT is just a 20 second push of 2 buttons to have the receiver hears the transmitter. With a TT you can set up two machines to work off of one receiver. We do that sometimes when we have a group with lots of launchers.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I've given serious thought to switching from Dogtra to TT. Ever since I bought them probably 4 years ago, I've had regular problems with the releases beginning to quack for no reason whatsoever. I've called Dogtra about this a number of times. They say that they are aware of the problem and think it has to do with interfering radio frequencies from planes flying over. I wonder about the validity of that when one spontaneously sounds off and I look into an empty sky. I do know that it can be a real problem for a young dog.


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

I have the new Dogtra release system that began shipping last month. A couple of nice features which I believe are new on this model.. 

First, I can marry a new release to the transmitter in the field. 10 seconds and your done! Note, it needs to be the "new" model...you can't mix the old model and the new model releases and transmitters. Not a problem for me since I started all new.

Second, a single new releases can now operate two wingers via a cable (kinda like an rca cable..although I think its a little different). I believe this is similar to what TT has offered on their model for sometime.

It was my understanding that these two features were some of the big differences betweent the two manufactures (beyond the typical religous wars ) Hope this helps.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I've used Dogtra releases for about 5 years now and been very pleased with them.

I like it that we will be able to run two launchers off one receiver using an extension and that the add on receivers are programmable by the owner.


Here is the info I've been given on the new releases (can't wait to get some of these)....

New Dogtra RR Deluxe
The new, Dogtra RR Deluxe remote release electronics features an advanced 2 port system so you can run two launchers off one receiver. The dual sound attention getter features a realistic duck call for retriever training marked retrieves and the beep sound is handy for locating the launcher in heavy cover during upland work. With 8 dial-settings on the transmitter and use of 2 port system in the receiver, a maximum of 16 launchers can be operated off a single transmitter at a range of one mile. User friendly coding means you can add extra receivers and match them anywhere, any time. Dogtra RR Deluxe is designed for the Dogtra PL and QL bird launchers but is compatible with most after-market bird/bumper launcher systems. Long lasting rechargeable Ni-Mh batteries, chargers included. Multi colored LED light battery life indicator. 

The New RR Deluxe features the most advanced technology to help sharpen your dogs skills for upland hunting, retriever work, or for competitions. 

RR Deluxe MSRP - $305.99 (one transmitter and one receiver)

Add on Receivers - MSRP $179.99
....................


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Every one in our training group uses the TT releases. They work great and we have no problems with them.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I have three TT G3 Pro Control and have been very happy with them.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

The TT G3s are fully compatible with the older TT RLs. I found out when we had to "mix and match" last weekend - my transmitter was out, and the training buddy's receiver was out.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

WindyCreek said:


> I have three TT G3 Pro Control and have been very happy with them.


+1 I have been very happy with mine!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I have been using Dogtra for yrs. now and have never had a problem with them. I would defenitly check out thier new realeses .


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Tri Tronics and Dogtra are like Coca Cola and Pepsi.

They are both great products.

Take your pick!


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. It seems that any advantage TT may have had (2 units per release, field programmable) has been eliminated with the new Dogtra models.

Joe


----------

